# Socal Soccer world turns



## Pirates1 (Mar 9, 2018)

There sure seems to be lots of movement this year in the Socal Soccer World.  Team imploding, Coaches moving and taking teams, and Players looking for a new home.  I'm sure this is nothing new.  Maybe I am just more involved than I have been in the past.


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh yeah, this is 100% the norm.  As noted SoCal club soccer dad, Roger Daltry, once wrote about the club offeseason:  

There's nothing in the streets
Looks any different to me
And the slogans are replaced, by the bye
And a parting on the left
Is now a parting on the right
And the beards have all grown longer overnight

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!

Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss


----------



## Monkey (Mar 9, 2018)

Welcome to the world of club soccer and parent ego trips.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 10, 2018)

Pirates1 said:


> There sure seems to be lots of movement this year in the Socal Soccer World.  Team imploding, Coaches moving and taking teams, and Players looking for a new home.  I'm sure this is nothing new.  Maybe I am just more involved than I have been in the past.


so more details?  what's the latest drama and gossip?  Now that posters have become weary talking about coach child molesters we need a new topic.


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 10, 2018)

My 06 is hopefully starting back up so I'll be back directly involved in the mayhem soon enough. Lord help us!


----------



## Pirates1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Anyone know what is going on at BOCA OC?  I heard the 04 and 05 teams are struggling if not disbanding.


----------

